# Qiyi Clock Review



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 12, 2020)

It’s really good.

Get it.

More detailed review: 
Pins are pretty weak, but not bad by any means. The wheels are really nice and click into place, but are also ;pretty light.

I did not find the markings for 12 o’clock and the other times hard to read. They were fine for me, but maybe not for others.

I’m really liking it. I’m not quite up to my normal times because I haven’t been solving clock for probably 6 months, but I’m back down to about 9 seconds.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 12, 2020)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> It’s really good.
> 
> Get it.
> 
> ...



Great review. Short and snappy. When referring to the pins being "weak", what do you mean by that exactly. We have our first clock on the way and I was just curious.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Great review. Short and snappy. When referring to the pins being "weak", what do you mean by that exactly. We have our first clock on the way and I was just curious.


I am not him but the magnets in the pins are extremely weak. If you shake the clock the pins will fall down or go up. That is my only issue with the clock.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I am not him but the magnets in the pins are extremely weak. If you shake the clock the pins will fall down or go up. That is my only issue with the clock.


I'm getting mine today, though it hasn't arrived yet—are the pin magnets just not strong enough? If you're careful with not shaking the clock, are there issues?


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm getting mine today, though it hasn't arrived yet—are the pin magnets just not strong enough? If you're careful with not shaking the clock, are there issues?



While it is true that if you shake the clock the pins move, that isn’t something that I noticed until Owen said that. The pins have light magnets but it isn’t really a big problem. The gear magnets are light as well which I think is a bigger problem considering how fast the puzzle is. I really disliked this at first but I think I’ve gotten used to it.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm getting mine today, though it hasn't arrived yet—are the pin magnets just not strong enough? If you're careful with not shaking the clock, are there issues?


I haven’t found the pins to be a problem in the same way that lingao pins eventually become a problem, just that they aren’t particularly strong. It takes little effort to push them up or down; most people will get used to it after a little while.


Zain_A24 said:


> Great review. Short and snappy. When referring to the pins being "weak", what do you mean by that exactly. We have our first clock on the way and I was just curious.


The weak pins are just that it doesn’t take a lot of force to push them, unlike a lot of modified lingaos. They seem to be very consistent and are, of course, magnetic. I’ve gotten used to them but my guess is that not everyone will. Most people, maybe 90%. The wheels, too, have a very nice click and feel good but are also light.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 12, 2020)

Aerma said:


> I'm getting mine today, though it hasn't arrived yet—are the pin magnets just not strong enough? If you're careful with not shaking the clock, are there issues?


Yes the pin magnets aren't strong enough and the pins are very smooth which makes them move more easily. If you are careful with not shaking the clock, there are not issues besides that you need to be careful not to push any pins on accident.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Sep 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yes the pin magnets aren't strong enough and the pins are very smooth which makes them move more easily. If you are careful with not shaking the clock, there are not issues besides that you need to be careful not to push any pins on accident.


I haven’t had quite as much trouble as you have, it seems. I did maybe 200 solves today and yesterday and I’ve assimilated to them.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 13, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> While it is true that if you shake the clock the pins move, that isn’t something that I noticed until Owen said that. The pins have light magnets but it isn’t really a big problem. The gear magnets are light as well which I think is a bigger problem considering how fast the puzzle is. I really disliked this at first but I think I’ve gotten used to it.


You can add 2x1mm to the cross dials to make things better.


----------



## johnvictor (Sep 20, 2020)

U made it really dirty. I have one and its amazing. Within two days of learning clock with it i am sub 10 already. Its a really great product.


----------

